# Crescent 550 - 15 Jahre alt - Erstes Boot



## zerofisher (20. Juni 2018)

Liebes Forum,

mein erster Bootskauf steht an. Ich habe ein Angebot einer Crescent 550 mit einem Yamaha 60 PS Viertakter-Motor und Trailer.
Als absoluter Neuling lese ich mich durch Kaufberatungen für Boote und bin noch recht ratlos, nach welchen Kriterien ich das Boot einschätzen kann. 
Das Boot ist 15 Jahre alt und das sieht man auch, es hat im Sommer immer ohne Persenning draußen gelegen. Wartungen sollen jährlich stattgefunden haben. 
Als Orientierungshilfe habe ich hier im Forum eine alte Anzeige gefunden:

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=111086

Folgende Neupreise wurden hier von 2002 angegeben.
Crescent 550    6.850,00 €    
Yamaha F50 AETL - Viertakt  (ca. 300 Betriebsstunden)    7.643,00 €    

Der Besitzer möchte als VB 9.000 Euro haben, was mir ein wenig hoch vorkommt.
Wie kann man das 15 Jahre alte GFK einschätzen, wie die Elektrik, den Zustand des Motors, schließlich gibt es ja keine Garantie. Wieviel ist das Boot wohl nach 15 Jahren noch wert?

Ich freue mich über jede Hilfe.


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: Crescent 550 - 15 Jahre alt - Erstes Boot*

Das ist schwer zu sagen... 
1. der Bootsmarkt ist ein Käufermarkt, dh die aufgerufenen Preise werden selten bezahlt. Gibt aber auch Ausnahmen
2. Es kommt auf den Zustand an... 15 Jahre altes GFK kann top sein, kann aber auch hin sein (Google mal "GFK" und "Osmose". Genauso der Motor, 300 Stunden sind nicht viel, eher wenig pro Jahr gerechnet - ist der mit Rechnungen belegt regelmässig gewartet worden? Sind die Batterien neu, ist die Lenkung ok (Hydraulik, oder Seil?). Was müsstest du reinstecken?
3. Was ist da noch bei - Trailer, Echo, Trolling Motor, ...

Schiess dich nicht auf ein spezifisches Modell ein, da findest du halt kaum Vergleichsboote, sondern guck dir z.B. Konsolenboote von 5-6m mit bis 70PS an, dann findest du mehr Angebote und kriegst ein besseres Gefühl für Preisregionen. zB Quicksilver (wird preislich etwas drunter liegen), Ryds (gilt als Qualitätshersteller, wird gesucht), ...


----------



## Gast (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: Crescent 550 - 15 Jahre alt - Erstes Boot*

Kauf kein Boot ohne jemanden mitzunehmen der davon Ahnung hat.

Ein Bootskauf ist um einiges anspruchsvoller als der Kauf eines Gebrauchtwagens.
Preis kann man nicht festlegen, das Boot kann 5K oder auch 10K wert sein, kommt halt auf den Pflegezustand an.
Ich habe schon Boote gesehen die sahen nach 15 Jahren noch aus wie gerade aus dem Laden, andere waren nach 10 Jahren sowas von runtergeritten das man sie komplett hätte neu aufbauen müssen.


----------



## zerofisher (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: Crescent 550 - 15 Jahre alt - Erstes Boot*

Vielen Dank für die hilfreichen Tips. Aktuell geht es mir tatsächlich ersteinmal um das oben beschriebene Boot. 
Ich würde es gern kaufen, weil es vor Ort liegt, aber nicht zu dem Preis.
Mir fehlen einfach Anhaltspunkte. Das reine Boot mit Motor hat wohl mal ca. 14.500 Euro gekostet.
Trailer, Echolot, Riemen sind dabei. Restliches Zubehör extra. 
Batterie soll noch neu sein. Das äußere Erscheinigungsbild ist halt deutlich gebraucht für mein Empfinden. 
Mir geht es nur darum, wieviel man bei dem Neupreis nach 15 Jahren runterrechnen kann; geht man mal von einem guten GFK-Zustand aus. 
Es soll doch auch so eine Art Schwackeliste geben. Wenn ich die derzeitigen Angebote vergleiche, liegt der Preis deutlich über den Vergleichsangeboten anderer Konsolenboote.


----------



## zerofisher (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: Crescent 550 - 15 Jahre alt - Erstes Boot*



Der_Barschangler schrieb:


> Kauf kein Boot ohne jemanden mitzunehmen der davon Ahnung hat.
> 
> Ein Bootskauf ist um einiges anspruchsvoller als der Kauf eines Gebrauchtwagens.
> Preis kann man nicht festlegen, das Boot kann 5K oder auch 10K wert sein, kommt halt auf den Pflegezustand an.
> Ich habe schon Boote gesehen die sahen nach 15 Jahren noch aus wie gerade aus dem Laden, andere waren nach 10 Jahren sowas von runtergeritten das man sie komplett hätte neu aufbauen müssen.


Danke, das werde ich machen. Der Preis ist wohl aus der Ferne nicht zu klären. Das Boot wird zwar als gepflegt beschrieben, sieht aber aus meiner Laiensicht nicht so aus.


----------



## AG31 (23. Juni 2018)

*AW: Crescent 550 - 15 Jahre alt - Erstes Boot*

Sehe ich das richtig:
Die Anzeige ist vom 04.10.2007, 15:40???|kopfkrat


----------



## .Capricornus. (23. Juni 2018)

*AW: Crescent 550 - 15 Jahre alt - Erstes Boot*



AG31 schrieb:


> Sehe ich das richtig:
> Die Anzeige ist vom 04.10.2007, 15:40???|kopfkrat




Nein #h


----------



## ragbar (24. Juni 2018)

*AW: Crescent 550 - 15 Jahre alt - Erstes Boot*

Wenn das Boot verkauft werden soll, müßte eine Inaugenscheinnahme im Wasser und außerhalb des Wassers, auf einem Trailer möglich sein. Nur im Wasser liegend würde ich keinen Kauf machen.
Als Verkaufsgrund hier mal wieder einer der Klassiker: keine Zeit/gesundheitliche/familiäre/berufliche Gründe.

Den Rumpf von innen und außen rundum begutachten und mit einem Hammerstiel vorsichtig abklopfen-klingt es dabei irgendwo "pappig", Stelle genauer untersuchen.
Ebenso den Spiegel, viele Gfk Boote mit Holz/Gfk Spiegel haben hier durch die Motoraufhängung Wasser gezogen und brauchen eine Spiegelsanierung---Kosten hierfür können den Zeitwert eines Bootes schon mal übersteigen. Deshalb hier besonders genau gucken/klopfen--klingt es irgendwo hohl, müßte die Stelle mittels Schraubzwinge vorsichtig einem Drucktest unterzogen werden.

Wie man einen Spiegel testet ( natürlich frei Schnauze und mit Einwilligung des Eigentümers) siehst Du hier:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tn9t2UTYKBI

Spiegel sind immer neuralgische Punkte, daher hier besondere Aufmerksamkeit walten lassen.
Auch die Übergänge des Spiegels an den Rumpf sind Stellen, die man genau betrachten sollte,hier dürfen innen und außen keine (Haar-) Risse zu sehen sein.

Zur Elektrik/ Motor: Immer Probefahrt und Realbedingungen, d.h. möglicht kein Ententeich unter Einbeziehung aller Funktionsteile, Licht, ev. Bilgepumpen, Fischfindern/Navigation etc. machen. Motor unter Vollast fahren. Powertrimm prüfen.
Motor Rundlauf/Gasannahme/Drehzahlerhöhung kontinuierlich? usw.

Ein guter Verkäufer gewährt Probefahrt. (Ernsthafte Kaufabsichten mal vorausgesetzt).


----------



## banja1 (25. Juni 2018)

*AW: Crescent 550 - 15 Jahre alt - Erstes Boot*

Moin ich habe das gleiche Boot. Habe 7000€ bezahlt keine Wartung aber Boot ist im Super Zustand. Selbst wenn es gepflegt ist ist bei 7500 Schluss.Aber ein Super Boot zum Angeln


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (25. Juni 2018)

*AW: Crescent 550 - 15 Jahre alt - Erstes Boot*

Bootspreise sind nicht immer nachvollziehbar.

So habe ich einen Motor 2012 in OVP gekauft, der damals einen UVP von 5995 Euro hatte. Der Verkäufer hat ihn für 4399 Euro nagelneu gekauft und ich habe ihn für 3700 Euro übernommen.

Heute werden diverse Motoren des Typs, teilweise 9 Jahre alt bis zu 4500 Euro angeboten.

Zugegeben, der Motor wurde zuletzt mit UVP über 7000 Euro beworben, aber dennoch ist das schon eher eine Geldanlage als ein Gebrauchsgegenstand.

Trailer sind ähnlich zu betrachten, eine harte Währung:q.

Im Grunde ist bei Booten der Unterschied bei der Pflege, technische Substanz bei der Preisbildung sehr bedeutsam.

Sollte jemals ein Käufer bei mir mit einem Hammer auf den Spiegel einhämmern wollen, jage ich ihn umgehend vom Hof.


----------



## Dorschbremse (25. Juni 2018)

*AW: Crescent 550 - 15 Jahre alt - Erstes Boot*

Also bei Trailern hat(sofern gut in Schuss /HU) immer schon die Faustformel 1€ pro Kilo Traglast gegolten......
Ebay und Co haben die Preise aber in den letzten Jahren ganz schön versaut.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (25. Juni 2018)

*AW: Crescent 550 - 15 Jahre alt - Erstes Boot*



ragbar schrieb:


> Spiegel sind immer neuralgische Punkte, daher hier besondere Aufmerksamkeit walten lassen.
> Auch die Übergänge des Spiegels an den Rumpf sind Stellen, die man genau betrachten sollte,hier dürfen innen und außen keine (Haar-) Risse zu sehen sein.




Ich denke jedes Boot, dass mit ein wenig Speed auf der Ostsee (und nicht nur bei Ententeich) gefahren wird, hat nach ein paar Jahren leichte Risse im Bereich des Spiegels. Mein Boot ist wirklich gepflegt, etwas über 10 Jahre alt und hat auch Risse. Ich kann aber versichern, dass der Spiegel und das GFK in sehr gutem Zustand sind. Risse bleiben ab einer bestimmten Leistung, bei härteren Bedinungen und mit zunehmenden Alter nicht aus. Was aber kein Mangel als solches darstellt. Da muss man tatsächlich genauer prüfen!

Ohne das Boot zu kennen, würde ich erst einmal grundsätzlich das Preis-/ Leistungsverhältnis als angemessen beurteilen. Kommt aber auch auf das Zubehör (Trailer, Echolot, Plotter, Schwimmwesten etc.) an. Boot und Motor nach 10 Jahren ca. 50%, danach bei guter Pflege kaum noch weitere Verluste. 

Ich weiß zwar nicht wo Dein Budget liegt, aber ich würde mein Boot eventuell auch verkaufen...Allerdings liegt das eher im Bereich 15.000.- Euro . Bei Interesse den Rest per PN


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (25. Juni 2018)

*AW: Crescent 550 - 15 Jahre alt - Erstes Boot*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Also bei Trailern hat(sofern gut in Schuss /HU) immer schon die Faustformel 1€ pro Kilo Traglast gegolten......
> Ebay und Co haben die Preise aber in den letzten Jahren ganz schön versaut.



Bei manchem neuen Trailer wäre mir ein 20 Jahre alter eines renommierten Herstellers oftmals lieber. Zumindest wenn er vernünftig gewartet wurde. Bei den einfache  neuen sind allerhand Coladosen dabei.


----------



## ragbar (26. Juni 2018)

*AW: Crescent 550 - 15 Jahre alt - Erstes Boot*

Risse sind per se schlecht. Mag sein, daß das Boot damit immer noch fahrtüchtig ist, aber wo ein Riss im Gelcoat sichtbar ist, sind auch die Strukturen im GFK/Harz darunter nicht mehr von der ursprünglichen Festigkeit. Damit kann ein Boot natürlich immer noch über viele Jahre laufen-aber ein Mangel ist das schon.

Da hilft nur-aussteifen mit GFK,dann ist Ruhe.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (26. Juni 2018)

*AW: Crescent 550 - 15 Jahre alt - Erstes Boot*

Risse sind Materialermüdungen, durch Risse gelangt Feuchtigkeit in das Laminat und in den Holzkern.

Ich sehe auch Risse nicht als normale Abnutzung an sondern Überbeanspruchung des Materials. 

Entweder ist das Boot zu schwach, oder der Motor zu stark/schwer. Würde ich nur mit starkem Preisnachlaß kaufen,  denn die Spiegelsanierung ist unumgänglich.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (26. Juni 2018)

*AW: Crescent 550 - 15 Jahre alt - Erstes Boot*

Belastungsrisse lassen sich bei GFK gar nicht vermeiden (eventuell bei einem Ruderboot auf einem kleinen See). GFK ist kein Stahl und arbeitet...Natürlich keine Risse bis ins Laminat, aber feinste Risse auf der Oberfläche in der Gelcoatschicht sind normal und lediglich ein optischer Mangel.

Wenn ich mit meinem Boot mit 14 Knoten leichte Gleitfahrt bei 4 Bft unterwegs bin, dann schlägt das schon ganz schön. Das ist keine Überbeanspruchung, sondern normale Nutzung. Da bilden sich über die Jahre kleine Belastungsrisse, was sich nicht vermeiden lässt.

Ich habe die Diskussion letztes Jahr gehabt und mir an meinem Steg die Boote angeschaut- alle Boote, die ein paar Jahre auf dem Buckel haben, haben auch feine Risse.

Ansonsten hätte das kein Boot auf der Ostsee werden dürfen...

Ich werde mal ein Foto machen, wenn ich auf meinem Boot bin. Eventuell haben wir auch einfach unterschiedliche Vorstellungen vom Begriff "Risse".


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (26. Juni 2018)

*AW: Crescent 550 - 15 Jahre alt - Erstes Boot*

Man muss unterscheiden zwischen Rissen, die durch den Schrumpf von zu dick aufgertragenem Harz auftreten, und Risse, die wegen strukturellen Schwächen oder durch  mechanische Beschädigungen entstehen.

Am Spiegel sind es selten erstere.

Beseitigen sollte man beide, sonst geht das Boot auf Dauer kaputt. 

Ich kenne reichlich Boote, die keine Schäden aufweisen, trotz Ostseenutzung .


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (26. Juni 2018)

*AW: Crescent 550 - 15 Jahre alt - Erstes Boot*



Testudo schrieb:


> Ich kenne reichlich Boote, die keine Schäden aufweisen, trotz Ostseenutzung .



Die werden halt von Amateuren gefahren


----------



## banja1 (26. Juni 2018)

*AW: Crescent 550 - 15 Jahre alt - Erstes Boot*

Am schlimmsten sind die Terhi Boote !!!
Die sind fast nicht zu reparieren, und alle über 15 Jahre haben Probleme mit dem Boden im Schiff.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (26. Juni 2018)

*AW: Crescent 550 - 15 Jahre alt - Erstes Boot*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Die werden halt von Amateuren gefahren



Jetzt hast du mir gerade die Augen geöffnet


----------



## Dorschbremse (26. Juni 2018)

*AW: Crescent 550 - 15 Jahre alt - Erstes Boot*



banja1 schrieb:


> Am schlimmsten sind die Terhi Boote !!!
> Die sind fast nicht zu reparieren, und alle über 15 Jahre haben Probleme mit dem Boden im Schiff.



So lange man den passenden Thermoplastkleber /Spachtel nimmt und die Huschhusch-Pfusch Mentalität beiseite lässt geht das. 

Aber mit dem Boden haste recht- so mancher musste unterfüllen bzw Ober- und Unterschale trennen um das zu trocknen und sanieren - wenn man es nicht selbst machen kann ist das dann wirtschaftlich ein Totalschaden


Aber wir kommen hier mehr und mehr ins Offtopic - es geht ja um ein ganz bestimmtes Boot


----------



## gründler (26. Juni 2018)

*AW: Crescent 550 - 15 Jahre alt - Erstes Boot*

Moin

Habe ja beruflich und hobby bedingt 4 Boote rumstehen.....

Aber.......ich liebe meine Bj 1982 alte Dame....das war/ist noch GFK und nicht wie die heutigen Joghurtbecherstärken.

Habe bis heute keine ernsthaften risse oder so im Unterwasserteil etc.Nur die Kajüte musste ich an ein paar stellen mal neu überharzen,ansonsten keine Sorgen mit rissen oder so.

Nachteil wiegt das dreifache eines neuen GFK Bootes.

#h


----------



## zerofisher (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Crescent 550 - 15 Jahre alt - Erstes Boot*

Liebes Forum,
vielen Dank für die fachmännische Unterstützung.

Es ist jetzt ein anderes Boot, eine _Crescent 535 Classic, _geworden, die mir auf Anhieb gut gefallen hat.  Motor ist ein Yamaha 60 PS.
Ich freue mich schon sehr auf die erste Fahrt.


----------



## Dorschbremse (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Crescent 550 - 15 Jahre alt - Erstes Boot*

Na dann - immer einen Kasten Bier in der Bilge..... ääh- nee, zwei Finger breit Scotch im Glas..... auchnicht.....


Die handbreit Wasser unterm Kiel wars!! :m


----------



## banja1 (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Crescent 550 - 15 Jahre alt - Erstes Boot*

Sehr guter Motor,da kann man alles selber machen. Selbst Impeller dauert nur Nee Halbe Stunde


----------

